# Brandti will only eat live food



## Blaze1175 (Feb 3, 2008)

My brandti is finicky to say the least, I've tried beefheart, brine shrimp, basically all of the non live foods I can think of but to no avail. He only eats live food, he loves troutworms & earthworms more than anything and likes to eat your typical feeder fish too but in light of disease concerns I only feed him goldfish when I can't locate worms. I know he needs to have a better diet than this but I'm at a loss for ideas? Any suggestions?


----------



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)

Dont feed him for a couple days and try feeding shrimp or scallops or w/e. Give him 15 mins and if he still doesnt eat remove the food and try in a couple more days. They can go without food for a very long time and he will eat any kind of food before starving him self to death.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

confused said:


> Dont feed him for a couple days and try feeding shrimp or scallops or w/e. Give him 15 mins and if he still doesnt eat remove the food and try in a couple more days. They can go without food for a very long time and he will eat any kind of food before starving him self to death.


Sound advise!


----------



## Blaze1175 (Feb 3, 2008)

Works for me, I'll give it a try...thanks.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Try frozen krill too...break off some from the slab and let it thaw. I would say krill is my brandtii's favorite frozen food. I've also noticed that it likes smaller chunks of food closer to the size of its mouth. I wouldn't worry too much about feeding worms, but if you have to feed feeders, go with quarantined guppies.


----------



## goldlake (Dec 2, 2007)

cant u buy cheap live ghost shrimp or somthing like that? :s


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

^Ghost shrimp are going to be far more expensive than any frozen fish. Just stick to your guns and don't feed until he'll accept frozen fish/shrimp!


----------



## Blaze1175 (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks for the advice guys...I went a few days without feeding him until he started biting off pieces of the plastic plants which I took as a sign that he was really hungry...so I tried to feed him some frozen beefheart (thawed of course) and not only did he not eat it, he bolted from it and continued to do so on the other occasions I tried feeding him beefheart. Do you think I should continue sticking to my guns? I'll buy some krill, maybe that will work.


----------



## goldlake (Dec 2, 2007)

Blaze1175 said:


> Thanks for the advice guys...I went a few days without feeding him until he started biting off pieces of the plastic plants which I took as a sign that he was really hungry...so I tried to feed him some frozen beefheart (thawed of course) and not only did he not eat it, he bolted from it and continued to do so on the other occasions I tried feeding him beefheart. Do you think I should continue sticking to my guns? I'll buy some krill, maybe that will work.


nice, just make sure you dont get him stuck on beefheart, since its more a treat then anything else.


----------

